# Dare To Be - Sexy Mouth! (June 10th - 23rd)



## StereoXGirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello, all!

We have another challenge! Our new challenge is *Dare To Be - Sexy Mouth!*

Chosen by *purpleRain*, winner of *Dare To Be - A Movie/TV Heroine or Villainess!*

Here are some inspiration pics courtesy of *purpleRain *as well as a few that I found. Please feel free to add your own!





















































































































For those who would like to enter, please note:

The rules have changed as of May 25th, 2008.

Please read them here.

As before, no photoshopping is allowed. This includes the lightening and darkening of images. Only cropping and resizing images is allowed.

*Have fun and enjoy the contest!*



*For those whose entries include more than one pic:* Please post the pic that you would like to be entered into the voting poll as your first pic to save time.





*






*


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2008)

interesting! and very versatile. I love the lips with the tiny pink stars all over them! I can't wait to see the entries!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jun 10, 2008)

So simple, yet so hard. I have thin lips, so I'm definitely out on this one.


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 10, 2008)

eeek I have pretty big lips...i'm sure I can spackle on sprinkles!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 10, 2008)

Weird but interesting


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 10, 2008)

Very Good Theme Its Gonna Be A Toughy But Imma Try It...cant Wait To See Some Entries...good Luck Ladies

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So simple, yet so hard. I have thin lips, so I'm definitely out on this one. YUP YUP SO SIMPLE YET SO HARD ILL HAVE TO TRY AND ROCK THIS ONE...LOL..GOOD LUCK LADIES


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2008)

Ok... I had way too much time on my hands and red gliter glue and red jewels... lol and my coworkers wonder why i take so much lugage along.... I pack for any possible D2B... lol and this is kind of weirdish......


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 10, 2008)

Cool twist, Karren. I like how sparkly it turned out.

I suck at lip application but I'mma have to try it out. This for sure can be taken in many ways... interesting DTB.


----------



## Karren (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool twist, Karren. I like how sparkly it turned out.
I suck at lip application but I'mma have to try it out. This for sure can be taken in many ways... interesting DTB.

Thanks, Celly.... I bought the red glitter glue and the jewels at Walmart a few months ago and they have just been bouncing around my makeup bag... Tastes like crap if you get it in your mouth before it dries.... Neat thing was when I went to take it off.... My whole red sparkley lips pealed off in one piece... freaky... lol


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 10, 2008)

This'll make an interesting DTB! Can't wait to see the entries.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 10, 2008)

Me and my Diorkiss...our very first challenge!!!



And for some strange reason I can't resize this thing...


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope you all like this theme,I think it's great! Even if you haven't got the 'Jolie' lips you can make this work, I know!

It's okay to just photograph the * mouth part* !!.... That's what it's all about





Karren, nice glitters, very creative

~Ms.August~365, Perfect, very sexy!!


----------



## Kokane (Jun 10, 2008)

ooh I have mine done already, can't wait to post it



I actually did it for school, for an exam at photographic art, but as long as it's a self portrait it's good


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 10, 2008)

this one looks really fun!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

Here are some more pictures for inspiration:































And here's an awesome link that for some reason the pictures won't show on here. Definitely check it out!!

Funnbee.info: Sexy lips along with jewelry


----------



## marshaC (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I'm in this one as well. Its not wierd challenge(as I model part time and I've done and seen really weird things) LOL, but Goood Luck to all that enter


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are some more pictures for inspiration: http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1423/...dc6e8c.jpg?v=0

http://picmonkey.com/IMAGEUPLOADS/im...8e06f9bf84.jpg

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q...ndyredLips.gif

http://www.eyevive.com/14_SharedImages/lips.jpg

http://www.herbalhealthier.com/remed.../full-lips.jpg

http://www.hotprofilegraphics.com/my...semanchado.jpg

And here's an awesome link that for some reason the pictures won't show on here. Definitely check it out!!

Funnbee.info: Sexy lips along with jewelry

WOW that link has some amazing pictures, thanks for the inspiration! Very cool to do a jewelry add like that


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 10, 2008)

wow beautiful entries so far...cant wait to see more then i join when i get some free time on my hands


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow, two great entries already!!!





Great theme


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 10, 2008)

Oooohh....interesting!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 10, 2008)

Hm, interesting.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif WOW that link has some amazing pictures, thanks for the inspiration! Very cool to do a jewelry add like that






Oh I know. I tried to post the pictures on here but it just wouldn't transfer. I thought it looked amazing enough though


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 10, 2008)

i am going to have to wait until the next challenge, seeing as my lips are nonexistent. But i cant wait to try one of these.... and good job ladies.... very sexy


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 10, 2008)

Okay, who decided thin lips aren't sexy??








































Hmmm? The theme is "Dare to be Sexy Mouth" not "Dare to be BIG Mouth"!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *|&lt;33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, who decided thin lips aren't sexy??





Hmmm? The theme is "Dare to be Sexy Mouth" not "Dare to be BIG Mouth"!










So right! Come on, lips are sexy no matter how thin or big


----------



## Pipsweet (Jun 10, 2008)

Gahh, I wish I had better teeth for this one! nvm, I'll def. be entering, crap teeth or no!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 10, 2008)

Ms.August~365, Perfect, very sexy!!

OK I have to do this A.S.A.P since i missed out on the last one


----------



## MissPout (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's my entry!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my entry!
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...dsexymouth.jpg

oooh very hot!!! I thought it was another inspirational pic!


----------



## MissPout (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you Aprill!





I like the glitter Karren, so pretty!

Pretty Ms.August!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh very hot!!! I thought it was another inspirational pic! Me too!! Very nice job


----------



## Tyari (Jun 11, 2008)

I might actually try this one!


----------



## Anthea (Jun 11, 2008)

That looks great Miss Pout, I might have a go at this one.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazing job MissPout!!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful Frauke!



I also thought it was another inspirational pic!


----------



## justlouise (Jun 11, 2008)

great entries so far!! i think i might have to try this one also!


----------



## Snickerbug (Jun 11, 2008)

MissPout, you totally nailed it.


----------



## Stefanie_d (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice, Miss Pout !!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is mine. I love red lips!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my entry!
http://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q...dsexymouth.jpg

WOW that's HOT! That has to be one of my favourites up to now!! I like how you did the exposure of light in this picture...

Originally Posted by *makeupwhore54* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is mine. I love red lips!
http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...e/101_1609.jpg

very sexy lips girl, I love it! And I love your skin!
tyarishanese, I can't see your picture? You can just go to the gallery and add the picture from your pc, then kopie the link and insert the image


----------



## MissMissy (Jun 11, 2008)

Love it misspout!!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 11, 2008)

You all look great!!!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 11, 2008)

let me try this again....

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal.../51324-ti3.jpg


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

It's fine to upload your entries as attachments. I just have to approve them before people can see them.


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 11, 2008)

Ugh... My mouth is one of my least favorite features. it is small, but when I smile it turns into a broad Joker smile. I am probably going to have to sit this one out.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooh very hot!!! I thought it was another inspirational pic! Whoa so did i. i was thinking man that's a hot picture!!


----------



## cheller (Jun 11, 2008)

neato.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't stand a chance with my thin lips and small mouth, but I'm still going to enter! lol!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Interesting theme! I suck at any sort of lip make-up application but I'm actually weirdly tempted to enter this one lol


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif very sexy lips girl, I love it! And I love your skin! Thank you.


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 11, 2008)

MissPout: Awesome job! Best I've seen so far.


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't stand a chance with my thin lips and small mouth, but I'm still going to enter! lol! Oh come on Shaundra, thin lips can be pretty sexy too



Just look at the inspirational pictures that some people here posted and you'll see, im sure you can pull it off!

Ashlee, you look gorgeous, love your lips look


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 11, 2008)

Here are more inspirational pictures (that last one is hot



)


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 11, 2008)

Nice inspirational pics but the last one reminds me of the theme of artwork on a certain Metallica album &gt;.&lt;

I love love LOVE the 3rd one


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm so gonna try this challenge! I love mouth pictures, this will be fun I'm gonna do mine on Friday =)


----------



## Pipsweet (Jun 11, 2008)

MissPout, you're certainly living up to your name!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 11, 2008)

I hope I posted the picture in the right place. I'm new at the challenge.

xoxo


----------



## Ashley (Jun 11, 2008)

Great entries everyone!

great inspiriation pics, purplerain! The last one is interesting, but I can't help noticing that its about to go up her nose!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 11, 2008)

Size doesn't matter. The right color of lipstick or gloss can make any size of lips sexy.

Give it a try! xoxo


----------



## Stefanie_d (Jun 11, 2008)

I already have an idea for this DTB !!


----------



## Raze (Jun 11, 2008)

Everyone looks great so far, but MissPout - WOW!!!


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 11, 2008)

misspout...no wonder where you got the name..


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 11, 2008)

Great pic misspout!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 11, 2008)

you all look hott.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hope I posted the picture in the right place. I'm new at the challenge.xoxo

I've approved your images. They are fine to post in this thread, but please keep in mind that they cannot be added to the voting poll as photoshopped images are not allowed in the voting poll.
For more info, you can click here:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90...adme-8407.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f90/announcements.html


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Here's mine! The jewels kind of made my lips look a little bigger. So that's awesome! lol!


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 11, 2008)

here is me not as good as you guys but still











look at the lips on my little one his should be the winner!


----------



## MissPout (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you girls!



You made me blush





Thats so cute Shaundra! I love the jewels





neysielyn, i love the idea with the little skull


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you girls!



You made me blush



Thats so cute Shaundra! I love the jewels





neysielyn, i love the idea with the little skull





Thanks, MissPout! Your entry really does look like an inspiration pic! So pretty!


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2008)

Shaundra that looks awesome!!

neysielyn, that looks so cool!


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissPout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you girls!



You made me blush



Thats so cute Shaundra! I love the jewels





neysielyn, i love the idea with the little skull






thank you you look awesome to thats a great picture!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow the entries so far are SO good!

I already have about 5 ideas for this one lol maybe Ill just go for it...


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's my post!


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok... I had way too much time on my hands and red gliter glue and red jewels... lol and my coworkers wonder why i take so much lugage along.... I pack for any possible D2B... lol and this is kind of weirdish......
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...2b06102008.jpg

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Stefanie_d (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine! The jewels kind of made my lips look a little bigger. So that's awesome! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/_DMP0143.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/_DMP0068.jpg

Wow, that's just amazing !!!

I think it's the sexiest mouth so far !

But wait till you see mine





Just kidding ! Great entries, everyone !


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine! The jewels kind of made my lips look a little bigger. So that's awesome! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/_DMP0143.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/_DMP0068.jpg

Amazing job StereoXgirl. This looks like a inspirational picture too wow! I didn't know the jewels could be done that good.

Originally Posted by *neysielyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here is me not as good as you guys but stillhttp://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8...yn/lips017.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8...yn/lips018.jpg

look at the lips on my little one his should be the winner!

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8.../lips008-1.jpg

Fantastic entry! Very cool! And I love the lips of your child, so cute!


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Amazing job StereoXgirl. This looks like a inspirational picture too wow! I didn't know the jewels could be done that good.


Fantastic entry! Very cool! And I love the lips of your child, so cute!

thanks i had to put him up there the boy has the biggest lips ever. wheres your entry? you do such cool pictures


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

neysielyn I love your pics!!


----------



## lovefe (Jun 12, 2008)

nice job girls heres mine





i want the last for the entry thankssss


----------



## Kokane (Jun 12, 2008)

amazing entries all of you. I love em





I don't know wich one to put first from these two. The second one was just with lipstick and the first one also with lipgloss











it was a mess, I had lipgloss all over my fingers and nails, and that necklace turned pink

these two are a proof that was me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />











and about my tooth..I had an accident when I was a kid, someone hit me by mistake with big thing in the mouth...stupid kids..


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

Very pretty Kokane!


----------



## MissPout (Jun 12, 2008)

very nice kokane!


----------



## katana (Jun 12, 2008)

AWESOME entries!!

WOW ladies, really this is a HOT dare-to-be!


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lovefe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



nice job girls heres mine



i want the last for the entry thankssss

lovef you look great what is that color i love it


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 12, 2008)

Everybody looks great! I may just have to enter after all....


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *neysielyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks i had to put him up there the boy has the biggest lips ever. wheres your entry? you do such cool pictures Thanks, I will try to enter this one for sure!

Beautyocus &gt; Sexy entry, you have gorgeous shaped lips!

Lovefe &gt; wow, I love the first picture the most. And the cherry one but that picture is unsharp.

Kokane &gt; sexy but you always have the sexy look going.

I am amazed about the entries already, just perfect!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ]I am amazed about the entries already, just perfect!! I know, right! So many uber hot looks! I'm incredibly impressed with the entries in this challenge!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 13, 2008)

Lovefe - any one of your pics would make an awesome entry! Especially 1-4. Geewiz!


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 13, 2008)

HOT, HOT, HOT!!! Everyone is really making this one hard!

I have an idea for mine and will try it soon!


----------



## lovefe (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *tyarishanese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lovefe - any one of your pics would make an awesome entry! Especially 1-4. Geewiz! haha thanks

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lovefe &gt; wow, I love the first picture the most. And the cherry one but that picture is unsharp. unfortunately yes... thanks anyways..

Originally Posted by *neysielyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lovef you look great what is that color i love it mixed colors.. i cant remember what i used!! lol


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh I am sooooo IN on this one! But I'll need a few days to perfect my pout. Looking forward to it, seeing so many awesome lips already. You guys are amazing.


----------



## kcam125 (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kokane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif amazing entries all of you. I love em




I don't know wich one to put first from these two. The second one was just with lipstick and the first one also with lipgloss

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3012/...4020397b_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3157/...5569245c_o.jpg

it was a mess, I had lipgloss all over my fingers and nails, and that necklace turned pink

these two are a proof that was me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2067/...5d50753c_o.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3013/...6121bb2c_o.jpg

and about my tooth..I had an accident when I was a kid, someone hit me by mistake with big thing in the mouth...stupid kids..

GREAT ENTRY!!!! Totally looks like a Dior ad!!


----------



## MissMissy (Jun 13, 2008)

wow these are so good. wish i had my cord for my camera (dog got it) i would so enter this one


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's mine! The jewels kind of made my lips look a little bigger. So that's awesome! lol!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/_DMP0143.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...e/_DMP0068.jpg

Very nice!


Originally Posted by *neysielyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here is me not as good as you guys but stillhttp://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8...yn/lips017.jpg

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8...yn/lips018.jpg

look at the lips on my little one his should be the winner!

http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h8.../lips008-1.jpg

I LOVE the skull added, funny thing is.. I'm wearing that nail decal right now. lol




And to the other ladies, nice job as well.


----------



## lulu-s (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi, Im kinda new and I took a look at the rules of the D2B competition but just wanted to know if you have to do your entry on yourself and where do you actually post your entry once you wanna submit it?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lulu-s* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi, Im kinda new and I took a look at the rules of the D2B competition but just wanted to know if you have to do your entry on yourself and where do you actually post your entry once you wanna submit it? Hi!




You can do the entry on yourself OR on someone else.



As long as you create the look, you can enter it.

Once you're ready to post your entry, just post it in this thread and I will be sure to include it in the voting poll once it opens.

Hope that helps!


----------



## lulu-s (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi!




You can do the entry on yourself OR on someone else.



As long as you create the look, you can enter it.

Once you're ready to post your entry, just post it in this thread and I will be sure to include it in the voting poll once it opens.

Hope that helps!

Thanks so much, thats perfect!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 13, 2008)

Woo Go Kokane!

Lovefe: I like them all but I'm really digging the cherry pic ;-D


----------



## Amber77 (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow!! Awesome pics so far. It's going to be really difficult to choose one.


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lovefe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



nice job girls heres mine



i want the last for the entry thankssss

LOVE FE.....VERY SEXY LIPS....


----------



## KatJ (Jun 13, 2008)

Amazing entries!

I took pictures, but somebody decided to separate my usb cable from my card reader, and my card reader is missing.


----------



## lovefe (Jun 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOVE FE.....VERY SEXY LIPS.... thaaaaaaaank uuuuuuuuu (K)


----------



## niksaki (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW great entries i havent entered one of these in such a looooooooooong time well done everyone


----------



## katana (Jun 15, 2008)

This is such a great dare to be. I tried to get some pics last night, but none of them turned out well. Either they have no color and look yellow, or the flash turns everything white!! I need to figure out my camera settings before entering this.

Great job everyone!


----------



## eric (Jun 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lovefe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



nice job girls heres mine



i want the last for the entry thankssss

wow.. sooo pretty... great job everyone!!!


----------



## Beautyfocus (Jun 16, 2008)

Here's my definite entry


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Beautyfocus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's my definite entry



http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i5...8/P1000176.jpg

That's a damn good sexy entry girl!! Well done


----------



## lovefe (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *eric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wow.. sooo pretty... great job everyone!!! thank you very muchh


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is my try for this theme. It was harder then I thought to take a good photograph of this.

The stars on the lips didn't turn out the way I would like to, but I post it anyway because it took some time to get them on


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 16, 2008)

wow.. all the entries for this are amazing! great job everyone!


----------



## Johnnie (Jun 16, 2008)

PurpleRain: I'm loving the cherry pic...great job!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank You!!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 16, 2008)

I was going to post mine on Friday but I couldn't figure out how to take the picture, it was either way too dark or the flash would white it out.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I was going to post mine on Friday but I couldn't figure out how to take the picture, it was either way too dark or the flash would white it out. Maybe try taking the picture outdoors in the natural light!



I'd love for you to enter!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe try taking the picture outdoors in the natural light!



I'd love for you to enter! Yeah natural light, without flash should do the trick.


----------



## lulu-s (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my try for this theme. It was harder then I thought to take a good photograph of this. The stars on the lips didn't turn out the way I would like to, but I post it anyway because it took some time to get them on





https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...583-mouth1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...3-PICT0213.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...38583-mond.jpg

Wow, LOVE the one with the cherry!


----------



## debbiedeb77 (Jun 16, 2008)

wow!! awesome entries all of you


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jun 16, 2008)

LOVING it rain!


----------



## akbaby (Jun 16, 2008)

love all of them! soo good. i want to try but my camera just recently broke


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my try for this theme. It was harder then I thought to take a good photograph of this. The stars on the lips didn't turn out the way I would like to, but I post it anyway because it took some time to get them on






https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...583-mouth1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...3-PICT0213.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal...38583-mond.jpg

i tried the cherry thing too and mine sucked majorly

but yours is awesome


----------



## Kokane (Jun 17, 2008)

wow purpleRain, I love it! you did an amazing job


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you girls! We need more entries, so ladies get to work





Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOVING it rain! Thanks, where is your entry?


Originally Posted by *so_adorkable_* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i tried the cherry thing too and mine sucked majorlybut yours is awesome

Thank you. I can't find your entry... just try again


----------



## la_chinita (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, ladies!!! Good job! I wish my lips were full and sexy like you guys'!!!


----------



## so_adorkable_ (Jun 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you. I can't find your entry... just try again



Yeah tried it and hated it so I just deleted it off my camera before uploading it =Pmaybe i'll try again sometime


----------



## Manda (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow, great entries! This will be a hard vote...


----------



## LovelyLesbian (Jun 18, 2008)

i am relatively new, but i think i might try to enter this contest!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jun 18, 2008)

Wow, these are getting better and better!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 18, 2008)

Great job everyone...you inspired me so here is my first DTB.....


----------



## ivette (Jun 18, 2008)

cool





nice pics


----------



## LovelyLesbian (Jun 18, 2008)

well this is my first entry, so here it goes! hope you like them!


----------



## emih19 (Jun 18, 2008)

wow.......everyone's lips is looking so hot!!! i think by the end of this dtb challenge we need to do some photoshopping by adding everyone's picture and make a wallpaper...that would be so awesome.....good job ladies...really


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Great job everyone...you inspired me so here is my first DTB..... 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/gal.../38925-DTB.jpg

Oow that's very beautiful! Well done. Love the ring as well.

Originally Posted by *LovelyLesbian* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well this is my first entry, so here it goes! hope you like them!
http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...rogs/first.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ogs/second.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...rogs/third.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c1...ogs/fourth.jpg

Very good! Nice idea with the pearls, looks soft and feminine


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 18, 2008)

I love these looks, ladies! Great job!!!


----------



## Sporkle (Jun 18, 2008)

Awwww i'd love to do this but I just got back from a festival and my lips are all chapped and disgusting lol


----------



## katana (Jun 19, 2008)

Everybody has done such an amazing job





I tried to take some pictures today, but they didn't turn out.

I can never get Make up to show up in photos!!

You all did really well


----------



## Shelley (Jun 20, 2008)

All of you have done a wonderful job.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, everyone's entries look great! I think I'm going to enter this one.


----------



## beautybybee (Jun 20, 2008)

looking good girls looking real good...maybe ill enter...


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, everyone's entries look great! I think I'm going to enter this one.




Originally Posted by *beautybybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif looking good girls looking real good...maybe ill enter... That's great! few days left...


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful lips


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 21, 2008)

See, now I want braces or veneers or both...

You guys' mouths... Gosh! I'll have a hard time voting, for real cuz I'm so jealous. J/k. But voting would be hard, u guys brung it!


----------



## Sreyomac (Jun 21, 2008)

I really, really tried on this one but none of them came out right.... i hate my thin lips. It was alot of fun trying different styles and colors, i cant wait until the next challenge.


----------



## alblume (Jun 22, 2008)

this should be interesting!


----------



## retrogorgeous (Jun 22, 2008)

This is my attempt at quite a difficult challenge! I took inspiration from the image of the girl with pearls in her mouth. I'm not sure whether it quite passes as sexy but I guess that's up to you guys. Good luck to everyone else who enters! I'll look forward to seeing some more entries.


----------



## lulu-s (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retrogorgeous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/givememyparadise/Mouthmakeup.jpg


This is my attempt at quite a difficult challenge! I took inspiration from the image of the girl with pearls in her mouth. I'm not sure whether it quite passes as sexy but I guess that's up to you guys. Good luck to everyone else who enters! I'll look forward to seeing some more entries.

Great idea! Nice that you've taken a picture and put your own twist on it.
I cant wait for voting, all the entries are amazing!


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *retrogorgeous* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y149/givememyparadise/Mouthmakeup.jpg


This is my attempt at quite a difficult challenge! I took inspiration from the image of the girl with pearls in her mouth. I'm not sure whether it quite passes as sexy but I guess that's up to you guys. Good luck to everyone else who enters! I'll look forward to seeing some more entries.

Retrogorgeous, that's a great entry, (maybe) last but not least!I think it's sexy for sure and cute!



It's going to be a difficult vote with all the fanatastic entries I have seen!


----------



## Zoey (Jun 22, 2008)

Wow great theme and great entries! good job ladies!


----------



## amber_nation (Jun 23, 2008)

this is going to be a tough challenge, so many great pics this time around.

I finally found time to take some pics, it's been hell this week at work. Just need to pic one and upload it.


----------



## amber_nation (Jun 23, 2008)

attached a few


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 23, 2008)

OK, here is my very first DTB entry!






I hope I did it right, I am new to posting pics!

I think I posted the wrong link.. let me try again...


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey gigi I don't know if its my computer or something but ur picture isnt showing.


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *amber_nation* /img/forum/go_quote.gif attached a few Very nice Amber. The second one, that's my favourite





Originally Posted by **Gigi** /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, here is my very first DTB entry! 
http://http://i280.photobucket.com/a...ry1925/005.jpg

I hope I did it right, I am new to posting pics!

Very cool you did your first entry! Hm I can't see the picture....


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 23, 2008)

pictures need to be approved by the moderator of this forum, Stereoxgirl (Shaundra) before they will show up





if you're patient they'll show when she has a chance to approve them!


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 23, 2008)

So I finally got some pics ready, though they never turn out the way I thought they would!

Which one should be my final submission?











Okay, this ^ is the one I want to submit! (thanks Purplerain)


----------



## Brynnaviere (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is my entry! Hope its not too late. This was fun!! I was glad it was all about lips as I have been dealing with iritis the past couple weeks and cannot do anything crazy with eye makeup. Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Brynnaviere (Jun 23, 2008)

Ah I am sorry they ended up being posted as attachments is that ok?? I cannot for the life of me figure out how to post the actual pictures. It is just not working and I tried all the different ways. :-( I hope it still counts?


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ashlock.k* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So I finally got some pics ready, though they never turn out the way I thought they would!Which one should be my final submission?

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/../...lockk/sub1.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/../...lockk/sub2.jpg

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/../...lockk/sub3.jpg

Gorgeous, what color and lipstick is that?I would say the 2nd one


----------



## Saralin (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is the pictures that I have chosen for the competition. The first one is the one I will set in for people to vote on.

I hope that you like them


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey gigi I don't know if its my computer or something but ur picture isnt showing. I don't think it has been approved yet. The moderator has to approve them before they show up, i think (?)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 23, 2008)

I can't approve attachments while I'm sleeping!



Gigi and Rosie are right, if an attachment says "Pending Approval", that means I need to approve it before it shows up. For future reference, attachments posted past 10 PM EST will be approved the next morning.





Great entries, ladies! If anyone else would like to enter, please do so by 11:59 PM EST today! Voting will begin at midnight...


----------



## purpleRain (Jun 23, 2008)

Girls who entered today, I love it, well done!

Originally Posted by *Brynnaviere* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here is my entry! Hope its not too late. This was fun!! I was glad it was all about lips as I have been dealing with iritis the past couple weeks and cannot do anything crazy with eye makeup. Let me know what you all think! That's cool, very artistic !!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by **Gigi** /img/forum/go_quote.gif OK, here is my very first DTB entry! 

http://i280.photobucket.com/albums/k...y1925/0072.jpg

I hope I did it right, I am new to posting pics!

I think I posted the wrong link.. let me try again...

so sparkley ! i love it!


----------



## bCreative (Jun 23, 2008)

Aww...what the hell. Decided to do a DTB. Hope ya'll like it.


----------



## Raze (Jun 23, 2008)

Too everyone that entered - great job!

I didn't get a chance to do anything in the last couple of weeks so I'm posting a pic I took while taking pix for the glitter challenge.

Please forgive my furriness, I gotta take the waxing plunge someday soon


----------



## *Gigi* (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you, GlossyAbby! Thanks everyone! Everyone looks great, this is going to be a hard one!


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gorgeous, what color and lipstick is that?I would say the 2nd one

I used the maybelline forever lipcolor, in Wine. It's a lot more burgundy in real life. I really love bluey-reds and this is one of my faves! I also played with a gloss coat on top of the color, and I used a clear lipliner. The clear liner is one of my must have tools for lipstick.


----------



## missjade (Jun 23, 2008)

wowwwwwww what beautiful eyes you have!!! i love them!

and ur like me aswell, i love red lipstick, my mummy keeps tellin me i suit pinks but no no....darkies cant go wrong with red lipstick..............


----------



## MissMissy (Jun 24, 2008)

ashlock i would pick the 1st one


----------

